# Toying with routers and such (openwrt/dd-wrt etc.)



## dutchguylivingintheuk (18 Oct 2022)

So i have been working with computers for years mostly in the pentium until about the core duo area. I still do it but on a much smaller scale(more like only for my own needs, where as i used to be a so called troubleshooter and or buy and resell), these days i'm more interested in niche things, like playing around with asterisks years ago, and more recently i like to play around with routers installing or modifying the stock firmware, for example with projects like openwrt, dd-wrt and the various tomato clones.

Anyway, i have a few technicolor routers which run an technicolor adopted version of openwrt. I got a total of three of these, one of them working and two are stuck at their bootloader. 
Now i'm trying to get the non-working ones working but i need an file for that, as technicolor has encrypted their firmware in such a way you need their file in other for the bootloader to accept it.
I contacted Technicolor itself and several providers who deliver this router with their broadband or have done so in the past, but i'm not really succesfull. Technicolor rather sees them going to be used as ewaste instead of providing an simple file.
I found a (i think small) provider who offers said files for download but it's limited to their own network/their costumers which result in me getting an 403 forbidden page if i try to get to the downloads.
So i shamelessly use to topic to ask others if they can help me out, the provider is called Uno.uk so if your with tham that's golden, but i dug a bit futher and found out they use the talktalk network. As i'm with bt that offer hope that possibly any talktalk connection could reach them
the link is https://help.uno.uk/downloads/technicolor/DWA0120/ and i need an .rbi file (version doesn't matter to much) 


Additionally is there demand/interest in regular updates in this topic about what i just described above? So modding routers and such, i have a few projects laying around so i have some material lol


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2022)

This page any use?
Hack-technicolor.readthedocs.io/en/stable/Repository/


----------



## dutchguylivingintheuk (19 Oct 2022)

lazybloke said:


> This page any use?
> Hack-technicolor.readthedocs.io/en/stable/Repository/


It's a very valuable resource but i know it already it.(it currently doesnt contain what i need for said router)


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Nov 2022)

This takes me back https://wiki.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page That link may help ?? Still on my saved bookmarks ! Used to faff around with this stuff all the time, years ago. First on Linksys routers and making my one Mesh wifi link and then using a Buffalo ADSL modem and flashing that. All gone to recycling now !


----------



## dutchguylivingintheuk (13 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> This takes me back https://wiki.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page That link may help ?? Still on my saved bookmarks ! Used to faff around with this stuff all the time, years ago. First on Linksys routers and making my one Mesh wifi link and then using a Buffalo ADSL modem and flashing that. All gone to recycling now !


It is still going strong, Linksys has now made a separate product line for ''open source based firmware's'' openwrt is born from dd-wrt (used to be called the lede project) but differs in terms of dd-wrt is an alternative firmware packed with features, where as openwrt is an firmware where you can install the features you need yourself. It has a build in package manager and such.
currently looking at simulating the auto firmware(cmwp/tr069) update feature if i succeed in that, it will download the firmware and goal reached. Yes i known those buffalo's played with those aswell but everything is gigabit now.


----------

